
How A.S.M.R. (autonomous sensory meridian response ) became a sensation - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/04/magazine/how-asmr-videos-became-a-sensation-youtube.html
======
ralusek
That's a good title

~~~
js2
If you like clever titles, spend some time reading The Economist.

